# ASA SOY Scores



## Big John (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, Here is a link to see where you stand in the SOY for ASA State http://www.georgiaarchery.com/asa-shooter-of-the-year/


----------



## Drill146 (Feb 18, 2015)

Where is senior hunter?


----------



## KillZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Big John, really appreciate it!


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 3, 2015)

*soy scores*

The senior hunter scores have not been posted, are the suppose to be or not, just wondering, keep up the good work love the videos, and the info


----------



## KillZone (May 25, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## BowanaLee (May 25, 2015)

Are there any more qualifiers other that Gainesville on 6/21 ?


----------



## KillZone (May 26, 2015)

Not that I know of, pretty sure that's the last one.


----------



## hoyt44 (May 26, 2015)

thats the last one Bowana on 6/21


----------



## KillZone (May 27, 2015)

Updated!!!!!!!!


----------



## p&y finally (May 28, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Are there any more qualifiers other that Gainesville on 6/21 ?



Lee,
Check with Alligood. He was talking about checking with ASA on having a last minute qualifier.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 28, 2015)

p&y finally said:


> Lee,
> Check with Alligood. He was talking about checking with ASA on having a last minute qualifier.



If so, we'll know all about it.


----------



## alligood729 (May 28, 2015)

p&y finally said:


> Lee,
> Check with Alligood. He was talking about checking with ASA on having a last minute qualifier.


Not gonna happen......


BowanaLee said:


> If so, we'll know all about it.



What dat mean????


----------



## KillZone (Jun 26, 2015)

Ttt


----------

